# BootCamp, problème lors du boot...



## Fred_West (16 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai installer Windows 7 au coté d'OSX. Je sais comment faire, tout ça, tout ça, le problème est que lorsque le Mac redémarre pour terminer l'installation des fichiers, j'ai cet écran qui s'affiche. Et je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Avant que j'installe un SSD je n'avais pas de soucis de ce genre. Et là on dirait bien que le problème vient du SSD...





Auriez-vous une idée ?

Merci par avance 

Fréd.





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Août 2015)

Salut

Voir ICI pour une solution (supprimer le fichier).

@+


----------



## Boboss29 (17 Août 2015)

J'ai eu le même soucis. Il te suffit de redémarrer sous osx, d'accéder à ta partition Bootcamp et d'aller dans BOOTCAMP/Windows/System32/Drivers et de supprimer le fichier appleSSD.sys Après tout marche nickel et windows continue de s'installer tranquillement.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Août 2015)

C'est bien la solution donnée par le lien post #2. Simplement il faut installer la version d'essais de Paragon NTFS avant.


----------



## Fred_West (17 Août 2015)

Purée, excusez moi de 1 pour le post à la mauvaise place et de deux, de ne pas avoir répondu avant. Je n'ai eu aucunes notifications. 

Merci beaucoup à vous ! Je vais essayer cela ! Bonne journée  

Fréd.


----------



## Fred_West (18 Août 2015)

Bon, j'ai tout bien fais, maintenant j'ai ça...







Ça me désole, tout fonctionnait avant pourtant...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

Tu as fait quoi exactement?
Est-ce un retour après avoir installé windows 10?


----------



## Fred_West (18 Août 2015)

En fait j'ai actuellement OS X 10.10. Et j'ai installé un SSD il y a pas longtemps. Avec une fresh install de Yos. Et là j'aimerai mettre en dual boot Windows. Mais qui arrête pas de me poser problème. 

Et c'est Windows 7 que j'essaye d'installer. 

Merci à toi.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

As-tu supprimé le fichier :
/Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows/System32/Drivers/appleSSD.sys 
puis essayé de réinstaller?


----------



## Fred_West (18 Août 2015)

Oui et quand je réinstalle, ça me remet le fichier...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

En fait après avoir supprimé le fichier, il ne faut pas réinstaller Windows, mais simplement rebooter dessus.


----------



## Fred_West (18 Août 2015)

Oui et quand je reboot simplement dessus j'ai cet écran... C'est trop étrange. J'arrive vraiment pas à comprendre.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

Voir ICI.


----------



## Fred_West (18 Août 2015)

Merci Jean, je vais tester ceci de suite


----------



## Fred_West (18 Août 2015)

Ça a fonctionné ! Merci !!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

Super


----------



## patrickjb (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai exactement le même problème. Mais en plus, il m'est impossible de supprimer le fichier applessd.sys dans la partition Bootcamp. Le système me dit que le fichier ne peut pas être supprimé. En vérifiant, il est effectivement qu'en mode de lecture.
Quelqu'un peut-il svp préciser comment faire pour supprimer ce fichier dans ces conditions ?

Un grand merci par avance !

Patrick


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Septembre 2015)

C'est expliqué. Il faut utiliser la version d'essai de Paragon NTFS.


----------



## patrickjb (5 Septembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est expliqué. Il faut utiliser la version d'essai de Paragon NTFS.


Désolé, j'avais pas capté l'info sur ce logiciel.
C'est tout OK maintenant, merci !


----------



## VINS190 (11 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Voir ICI.


Bonjour , je suis dans la même situation que fredwest !! et je n arrive pas a voir la manip a faire avec votre lien .... merci de votre retour !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2015)

VINS190 a dit:


> Bonjour , je suis dans la même situation que fredwest !! et je n arrive pas a voir la manip a faire avec votre lien .... merci de votre retour !


Salut

Pourrais-tu être un peu plus précis sur le message d'erreur et indiquer ce que tu as fait ensuite.

@+


----------



## VINS190 (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour jeanjd63 ! merci pour ton aide ...
Alors j ai un mac mini de 2012 avec lequel j utilise Boot Camp depuis le début avec windows 7 . J ai déjà fais de nombreuses réinstallation de windows sans aucun problème jusqu a aujourdhui !! apparement le faite d avoir mis a jour mavericks vers yosemite n'as pas été un choix très judicieux ...!!!! 
Lorsque j installe windows maintenant , il me met un message d erreur "AppleSSD.sys" !!! j ai donc suivi la manip a faire sur les forums ... j ai installer parangon ntfs et j ai supprimer le fichier en question (AppleSSD.sys) . Je suis donc repartie sur le windows pour finir l installation , tout s est bien passer ! Le bureau de windows s ouvre bien mais des que je veux installer les drivers il me dis que :" la version de Boot Camp n est pas destine a ce modele d ordinateur "... alors que c est les drivers que j ai télécharger pour faire le boot ....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Octobre 2015)

C'est bien cette version : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR 
que tu as téléchargé?


----------



## lIkegto (13 Octobre 2015)

Salut j'ai exactement tout fait et ça marcher jusqu'au moment de donner un nom a mon compte là ma souris ni mon clavier ne réponds :/ que faire


----------



## lIkegto (13 Octobre 2015)

Pourtant avant le démarrage je peux appuyer sur ok pour ouvrir normalement windows puis plus rien ni souris ni clavier


----------



## lIkegto (14 Octobre 2015)

tu pourrais m'aider j'arrive a rien ....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Tu dois avoir un pb de drivers. Les as-tu installés?


----------



## lIkegto (14 Octobre 2015)

Je n arrive pas a aller plus loin que le menu démarrer pour finaliser l installation de Windows 7


----------



## lIkegto (14 Octobre 2015)

Donc je ne pense pas avoir installer les driver cependant avant d arriver au menu démarrer mon clavier est fonctionnel puis ensuite plus rien


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Regarde ici : https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control


----------



## VINS190 (15 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est bien cette version : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR
> que tu as téléchargé?


Salut ! désolée de pas avoir répondu avant .... je viens de télécharger les drivers avec ton lien et sa remarche nickel .... yosemite ne m as donc pas fait télécharger les bons ... c est moche !!! voila  donc un TRES TRES TRES grand merci a toi jeanjd63 .... c est vraiment cool de ta part ....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2015)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## cedricborgo (12 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir,
J'ai également même le problème rencontré avec le clavier et souris qui ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai essayé de réinstaller les drivers etc et rien n'y fait. Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Je suis sur Yosemite et désire avoir Windows 7 64bit. Merci


----------



## nikan (2 Février 2020)

Salut, je relance un peu ce sujet car je viens de passer 2 jours à trouver une solution à mon problème, et je deviens Zinzin.

J'ai un Macbook Air 13p début 2014 sur lequel je viens de changer le disk SSD NVMe d'origine de 250Go pour un samsung 970EVO DE 1 To, avec l'adaptateur qui va bien. 

J'ai fait une install propre de Mojave. Je souhait un dual boot avec un Win10 dont l'iso a été téléchargé sur le site de microsoft. Je lance Bootcamp, tout se passe bien, je redimensionne mon nouveau SSD. L'installation de Windows commence correctement et puis boom sur un des redémarrage j'ai un écran bleu, tellement fugace que je n'arrive même pas à lire la raison de plantage, et ca part alors en boucle de plantage.

J'ai vérifié le SSD, il est tout neuf, aucun souci physique. J'ai viré le fameux AppleSSD.sys, j'ai fait l'install avec différentes clés USB et différent ISO de Win10.... Rien à faire, toujours le même plantage et au même moment

Du coup je suis obligé de revenir en arrière, booter sous Mac, redimensionner le SSD et essayer une nouvelle installation de Windows. Je dois en être à 20!!!!! sans succès
C'est à se demander si c'est un problème de mojave (et son bootcamp) ou un problème avec le SSD samsung 970 EVO

Des idées pour m'aider?
Amitiés


----------

